# Blame Picasso's Extended Absence



## Blame Picasso (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello all-

I'm not sure where to post this, the Weight Room doesn't seen appropriate, most of the people who've ever heard of me are in this forum. 

I've gotten a few messages regarding my Hotel New Orleans story among others wondering when I would finish them, or at least post a new installment. I haven't forgotten, to be quite honest I have literally been having the most difficult four or five months of my life. My little boy was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes shortly before Halloween. That required an extensive life change for my family. I was just getting back to normal and my mind was returning to drawing, painting and my writing when my brother unexpectedly passed away. I'm no where near ready to concentrate on my stories just yet, but I did want to reach out and say something before I was forgotten. The dust is once again settling, and when I can free my imagination once more I will be back.

Rob


----------



## dragorat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Take care of your personal life my friend.We can wait until you're ready.Those that can't are too self-centered to realize you have a life outside these boards.*


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow...


***Big Hugs***

Take all the time you need.


----------



## tarquin (Jan 14, 2010)

Rob,

Thinking of you, and our heartfelt best wishes to you and your family. My nephew is diabetic; he's doing fine, but it's traumatic, especially at first. Do what's best for your family, we'll keep thinking of you. 

Red


----------



## IrishBard (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think anyones begrudging you time when it comes to writing.

you update when you need to, I don't think anyones badgering you. the stories excellent, but if it's put on hold due to personal reason, then we all wish you the best.


----------



## Anubis (Jan 15, 2010)

You are certainly and utterly in the right with your priorities. It only speaks futher to your excellent character that you would think to keep those of us on the forum updated. All my best wishes.


----------



## Coop (Jan 15, 2010)

I send my prayers to you and your family. You take all the time you need to recover.


----------



## Lardibutts (Jan 16, 2010)

> You are certainly and utterly in the right with your priorities. It only speaks futher to your excellent character that you would think to keep those of us on the forum updated. All my best wishes.



I'd like to second that. You really raised the game with your wonderfully original fantasy fiction story.

For your own peace of mind don't be afraid of dipping back into fantasy from time to time through these difficult days.

Best wishes.

L


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family on the passing of your brother. And my best wishes for all of you adapting swiftly and reasonably easily to your son's diabetes.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello my friends. It's been a while, and I'm happy to report I will be returning shortly. I've been tapping away at a new chapter of the Hotel New Orleans and I've adopted 'Ashley's Addictions' from the discard forum. I'm going to try and wait until I complete Ashley before I post it, but the next chapter of THNO should be up shortly. It's going fast and I will prepare you all that this chapter is starting out almost straight erotica. I guess it's been awhile lol, I'll try and forward the story a bit more in the next chapter!

BP


----------



## tarquin (Jul 10, 2011)

We're glad things are going well for you, and welcome back to you and the unparalleled HTNO. I may have a stroke, though, on anticipation of almost straight erotica featuring an "Alyssa who has grown quite a bit". Can't wait to read the next chapter. thanks so much! 

Tarquin
:bow:


----------



## Blame Picasso (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL Thanks Tarquin, I appreciate your enthusiasm. It's shaping up to be a longer chapter than the last few. I am hoping to post it by tomorrow!

BP



tarquin said:


> We're glad things are going well for you, and welcome back to you and the unparalleled HTNO. I may have a stroke, though, on anticipation of almost straight erotica featuring an "Alyssa who has grown quite a bit". Can't wait to read the next chapter. thanks so much!
> 
> Tarquin
> :bow:


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome back! hope to see some new art too!


----------

